# Dead By Daylight



## TAOO (9. August 2019)

Ich habe soebend bei Steam die 1000 Std. Spielzeit erreicht . Schon ganz schön viel, wenn man mal so überlegt . Sicherlich gibt es andere Spieler die vieleicht bei diesem Spiel schon weitaus mehr Stunden geknackt haben, aber dennoch finde ich die ersten 1000 Std. in einem Spiel sind auch nicht wenig . Dabei hatte ich mir das Spiel am ' 05.07.2018 ', in einem Sale gekauft, um einfach mal reinzuschnuppern . Kannte das Spiel zwar aus Zeitschriften, und später dann mal in einigen Lets Plays rein geschaut, und fand es irgendwie reizend, dieses quasi : Jage dich, Fang mich &  Versteck dich Spiel, aufgemacht in einem Horrorspiel zwischen ' Killer & Überlebende ' . Habe jetzt 1000 Stunden voll, und muß sagen, das es mir irgendwie immer noch nicht langweilig geworden ist, so das ich es jedenfalls nach wie vor fast täglich weiterspielen werde . Naja, und wer weiß, vieleicht gibts ja nochmal einen Eintrag meinerseits wenn ich die 2000 Stunden erreichen werde . Und wenn es da draußen weitere ' Dead By Daylight ', Fans gibt, dann würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn ihr vieleicht lust habt darüber was zu erzählen !!!!! Ich jedenfalls laß mir bestimmt noch was einfallen um das hier weiter zu führen, deshalb, mal schauen wie es weiter geht . Und nun viel spaß beim Zocken .......


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2019)

knapp 3 h / tag im schnitt. das ist schon...enorm. wo nimmst du die zeit her?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> knapp 3 h / tag im schnitt. das ist schon...enorm. wo nimmst du die zeit her?



Kommt drauf an, was man sonst noch so alles macht bzw. machen "muss" - mit normalen Arbeitszeiten ist man gg. 17-18h zu Hause und geht gegen 22-0h schlafen - das sind dann 4-6h Zeit, also an sich kein Problem, davon 3h zu spielen, wenn man keine Familie hat. Vor allem wenn man am Wochenende auch mal viel mehr Stunden am Stück spielt. 

Ich selbst hab bei CoD WW2 auf der Xbox ca 700h innerhalb eines Jahres "gesammelt" - ich hab halt echt fast jeden Tag mind. ne Stunde gespielt und an manchen halt auch mal 6-7h - nicht am Stück, aber zB an einem Sonntag mal mittags ein paar Runden, dann was Essen gegangen mit Familie, nachmittags ein paar Runden, 2h Sport getrieben (also "in Echt"  ), und dann von 19-23h gespielt und nebenbei am Tablet ne Serie laufen gelassen.    Und "trotzdem" natürlich mit Freunden Freitag und Samstag von ca 21-2h auf Piste unterwegs, d.h. das soziale Leben litt da nicht.


Dead by Daylight spiele ich btw nicht.


----------



## TAOO (9. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was man sonst noch so alles macht bzw. machen "muss" - mit normalen Arbeitszeiten ist man gg. 17-18h zu Hause und geht gegen 22-0h schlafen - das sind dann 4-6h Zeit, also an sich kein Problem, davon 3h zu spielen, wenn man keine Familie hat. Vor allem wenn man am Wochenende auch mal viel mehr Stunden am Stück spielt.
> 
> Ich selbst hab bei CoD WW2 auf der Xbox ca 700h innerhalb eines Jahres "gesammelt" - ich hab halt echt fast jeden Tag mind. ne Stunde gespielt und an manchen halt auch mal 6-7h - nicht am Stück, aber zB an einem Sonntag mal mittags ein paar Runden, dann was Essen gegangen mit Familie, nachmittags ein paar Runden, 2h Sport getrieben (also "in Echt"  ), und dann von 19-23h gespielt und nebenbei am Tablet ne Serie laufen gelassen.    Und "trotzdem" natürlich mit Freunden Freitag und Samstag von ca 21-2h auf Piste unterwegs, d.h. das soziale Leben litt da nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, im grunde hat es ' Herbboy ', ganz gut beschrieben ! Also 3 Std. täglich zocken ist definitiv machbar, bei einem strukturierten Tagesablauf . Aber abgesehen von ' DBD ', spiele ich hauptsächlich noch viele weitere Games, auch fast täglich noch dazu, so das ich manchmal am Tag ( nicht jeden Tag ) vieleicht 5-10 Std. damit verbringe . Na ja gut, irgendwo ist deine Frage schon berechtigt gewesen, und möchte sie dir auch beantworten . Sagen wir einfach mal, ich habe 24 std. am Tag Zeit, sie mir so einzuteilen wie ich das möchte - Das kann jetzt erstmal vieles bedeuten ! Aber hoffe das ich dir damit deine Frage ein wenig beantworten konnte ! Naja, soweit so gut . Konzentrieren wir uns aufs Gaming


----------



## TAOO (9. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> knapp 3 h / tag im schnitt. das ist schon...enorm. wo nimmst du die zeit her?



Ja, im grunde hat es ' Herbboy ', ganz gut beschrieben ! Also 3 Std. täglich zocken ist definitiv machbar, bei einem strukturierten Tagesablauf . Aber abgesehen von ' DBD ', spiele ich hauptsächlich noch viele weitere Games, auch fast täglich noch dazu, so das ich manchmal am Tag ( nicht jeden Tag ) vieleicht 5-10 Std. damit verbringe . Na ja gut, irgendwo ist deine Frage schon berechtigt gewesen, und möchte sie dir auch beantworten . Sagen wir einfach mal, ich habe 24 std. am Tag Zeit, sie mir so einzuteilen wie ich das möchte - Das kann jetzt erstmal vieles bedeuten ! Aber hoffe das ich dir damit deine Frage ein wenig beantworten konnte ! Naja, soweit so gut . Konzentrieren wir uns aufs Gaming


----------



## LOX-TT (10. August 2019)

Wenn ich länger am Stück zocke, dann ist das auch meist zwischen 20 Uhr und 0 oder 1 Uhr, nicht täglich aber so 2x in der Woche bestimmt. Unter Tage nur wenn das Wetter mies ist (Regen, starke Hitze ...)


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Ja, im grunde hat es ' Herbboy ', ganz gut beschrieben ! Also 3 Std. täglich zocken ist definitiv machbar, bei einem strukturierten Tagesablauf . Aber abgesehen von ' DBD ', spiele ich hauptsächlich noch viele weitere Games, auch fast täglich noch dazu, so das ich manchmal am Tag ( nicht jeden Tag ) vieleicht 5-10 Std. damit verbringe . Na ja gut, irgendwo ist deine Frage schon berechtigt gewesen, und möchte sie dir auch beantworten . Sagen wir einfach mal, ich habe 24 std. am Tag Zeit, sie mir so einzuteilen wie ich das möchte - Das kann jetzt erstmal vieles bedeuten ! Aber hoffe das ich dir damit deine Frage ein wenig beantworten konnte ! Naja, soweit so gut . Konzentrieren wir uns aufs Gaming



ich möchte dir wirklich nicht zunahetreten; aber für mich geht derart extremes zockverhalten schon in richtung ungesund. 
und du hast es nun einmal in deinem startposting erwähnt, also dürfte es auch erlaubt sein, darauf einzugehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. August 2019)

24 Stunden/Tag die man einteilen kann wie man will... Mit anderen Worten arbeitslos?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 24 Stunden/Tag die man einteilen kann wie man will... Mit anderen Worten arbeitslos?



Es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Selbstständig, Hausmann, Rentner, er hat eine tolle Erbschaft gemacht  / im Lotto gewonnen und muss nicht mehr arbeiten ... 



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich möchte dir wirklich nicht zunahetreten; aber für mich geht derart extremes zockverhalten schon in richtung ungesund.
> und du hast es nun einmal in deinem startposting erwähnt, also dürfte es auch erlaubt sein, darauf einzugehen.



5 -10 Stunden am Tag zocken ist doch kein Ding. Im Büro würde man auch 8 Stunden täglich vor dem Schirm hocken.


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Selbstständig, Hausmann, Rentner, er hat eine tolle Erbschaft gemacht  / im Lotto gewonnen und muss nicht mehr arbeiten ...


Im Normalfall hat man als Selbständiger eher weniger Freizeit als ein normaler Angestellter. Ist zumindest bei jenen, die ich kenne so 
Auch als Hausmann/-frau ists nicht si, dass man übermässug viel Zeit hat. Da hat man dann meist (!) eigene Kinder plus Haushalt.



> 5 -10 Stunden am Tag zocken ist doch kein Ding. Im Büro würde man auch 8 Stunden täglich vor dem Schirm hocken.



10 Stunden pro Tag "kein Ding"? 
Einmal, ok. Aber täglich?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Im Normalfall hat man als Selbständiger eher weniger Freizeit als ein normaler Angestellter. Ist zumindest bei jenen, die ich kenne so
> Auch als Hausmann/-frau ists nicht si, dass man übermässug viel Zeit hat. Da hat man dann meist (!) eigene Kinder plus Haushalt.


Na klar, wenn Kinder da sind kosten die Zeit. Hausarbeit selbst kostet nicht viel Zeit am Tag, hängt aber natürlich auch von der Größe der Wohnung / Haus ab. 
Selbstständig kommt halt drauf an. Je nachdem gibt es Wochen wo man locker 12 und mehr Stunden am Tag arbeitet aber dann auch u.U. mal Wochen, wo man gar nichts zu tun hat.



> 10 Stunden pro Tag "kein Ding"?
> Einmal, ok. Aber täglich?


Wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause bist und Zeit hast sind zehn Stunden Zocken wirklich kein großes Ding. 
Sagen wir, du stehst um 8 auf, dann von 9 bis 12 drei Stunden. Dann von 14 bis 19 Uhr noch mal fünf Stunden und dann von 20 bis 24 Uhr noch mal vier Stunden. Kannst du also sogar 12 Stunden gemütlich zocken.


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause bist und Zeit hast sind zehn Stunden Zocken wirklich kein großes Ding.
> Sagen wir, du stehst um 8 auf, dann von 9 bis 12 drei Stunden. Dann von 14 bis 19 Uhr noch mal fünf Stunden und dann von 20 bis 24 Uhr noch mal vier Stunden. Kannst du also sogar 12 Stunden gemütlich zocken.


Oo
Ok, mein Leben würde auch ohne Arbeit anders aussehen. Aber stimmt schon: Jedem das seine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na klar, wenn Kinder da sind kosten die Zeit. Hausarbeit selbst kostet nicht viel Zeit am Tag, hängt aber natürlich auch von der Größe der Wohnung / Haus ab.
> Selbstständig kommt halt drauf an. Je nachdem gibt es Wochen wo man locker 12 und mehr Stunden am Tag arbeitet aber dann auch u.U. mal Wochen, wo man gar nichts zu tun hat.


Ich kenne ja so einige Selbstständige, die gut laufende Betriebe ihr Eigen nennen. Und die arbeiten locker bis Abends durch. Und das fast täglich. Da ist kein Tag, an dem man mal gar nichts zu tun hat. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause bist und Zeit hast sind zehn Stunden Zocken wirklich kein großes Ding.
> Sagen wir, du stehst um 8 auf, dann von 9 bis 12 drei Stunden. Dann von 14 bis 19 Uhr noch mal fünf Stunden und dann von 20 bis 24 Uhr noch mal vier Stunden. Kannst du also sogar 12 Stunden gemütlich zocken.


Ob das nun aber gesund und förderlich ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn du den ganzen Tag zu Hause bist und Zeit hast sind zehn Stunden Zocken wirklich kein großes Ding.
> Sagen wir, du stehst um 8 auf, dann von 9 bis 12 drei Stunden. Dann von 14 bis 19 Uhr noch mal fünf Stunden und dann von 20 bis 24 Uhr noch mal vier Stunden. Kannst du also sogar 12 Stunden gemütlich zocken.



sorry, dass sich die diskussion jetzt nur darum dreht, aber ich finde es beinahe schon gefährlich, wenn hier vermittelt wird, so ein spielverhalten sei "normal" bzw "kein großes ding".
hin und wieder  mal 10+ stunden am tag zocken sind vielleicht wirklich kein ding; wenn das regelmäßig oder gar täglich vorkommt, dann meiner meinung nach schon.


----------



## TAOO (11. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich möchte dir wirklich nicht zunahetreten; aber für mich geht derart extremes zockverhalten schon in richtung ungesund.
> und du hast es nun einmal in deinem startposting erwähnt, also dürfte es auch erlaubt sein, darauf einzugehen.



Na klar können wir auch darauf eingehen, habe ich überhaupt kein problem damit, vieleicht sogar von mir gewollt, nur jetzt - nicht alles ! Ich mach mir schon lange Gedanken darum, weißt du ! Aber wenn, dann werde ich das jetzt nicht hier erzählen, sondern habe vor das in einer Biografie von mir zu erwähnen, habe schon damit ( etwas ) angefangen . Und da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin, und die ' Pc Games ', immer schon mochte ( seit der ersten Zeitschrift  hatte ich mir überlegt, das mal hier niederzuschreiben . Aber 100 %  sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht, mal schauen ! Das mit dem Zocken verstehe nicht falsch . Es ist ja nicht jeden Tag so das ich so lange spiele . Es gibt auch mal ne Woche da mach ich den Pc garnicht an, und gehe andere interessen nach


----------



## TAOO (11. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 24 Stunden/Tag die man einteilen kann wie man will... Mit anderen Worten arbeitslos?[/


----------



## TAOO (11. August 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 24 Stunden/Tag die man einteilen kann wie man will... Mit anderen Worten arbeitslos?[/
> ...


----------



## TAOO (11. August 2019)

Männo ! Eigentlich wollte ich nur über ' Dead By Daylight ', sprechen/tun & machen . Naja, so ist das leben halt . Und zur Strafe ( milde ausgedrückt ) müssen alle die hier vertreten sind, gegen mich antreten im Spiel ! Haha, ich weiß nur spaß - aber mal schauen


----------



## McDrake (11. August 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Männo ! Eigentlich wollte ich nur über ' Dead By Daylight ', sprechen/tun & machen . Naja, so ist das leben halt . Und zur Strafe ( milde ausgedrückt ) müssen alle die hier vertreten sind, gegen mich antreten im Spiel ! Haha, ich weiß nur spaß - aber mal schauen



Nie im Leben.

Bei solchen Spielen mach ich mir in die Hose.


----------



## TAOO (11. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nie im Leben.
> 
> Bei solchen Spielen mach ich mir in die Hose.



Cool ! Ich musste jetzt wirklich richtig lachen !! Nicht darüber das du dir deswegen in die Hose machst, bei solche Spiele, aber darüber wie kalt du das rüber bringst, dafür einfach mal ein großes ' LOL ' . Naja, schade - hätte dich gerne laut zur Toilette rennen gehört


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Cool ! Ich musste jetzt wirklich richtig lachen !! Nicht darüber das du dir deswegen in die Hose machst, bei solche Spiele, aber darüber wie kalt du das rüber bringst, dafür einfach mal ein großes ' LOL ' . Naja, schade - hätte dich gerne laut zur Toilette rennen gehört


Ich kann solche Sachen echt nicht lange spielen. Hab schon bei Layers of fear vor jedem Raum nen riesen Bammel. Und Resi 7 konnte ich nicht mal die Demo durchspielen. Mit VR wäre der Herzkasper eine Frage von Minuten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kann solche Sachen echt nicht lange spielen. Hab schon bei Layers of fear vor jedem Raum nen riesen Bammel. Und Resi 7 konnte ich nicht mal die Demo durchspielen. Mit VR wäre der Herzkasper eine Frage von Minuten.


Lol

An LoF hab ich mich auch jüngst versucht, nach 10 Minuten aber (vorerst) wieder was weniger Erschreckendes rausgepickt.

Dabei hab ich früher alle drei Dead Space-Titel durchgestanden.


----------



## TAOO (13. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kann solche Sachen echt nicht lange spielen. Hab schon bei Layers of fear vor jedem Raum nen riesen Bammel. Und Resi 7 konnte ich nicht mal die Demo durchspielen. Mit VR wäre der Herzkasper eine Frage von Minuten.



Ah verstehe, das ist ja nicht so schön . Wie gut das es soviele andere schöne Spiele gibt ! Was ist denn so dein Spielinteresse an Games ? Also ich zb. mag auch voll gerne Adventures . Also davon ab das ich die ' Black Mirror Trilogie ', ( und da wären wir ja wieder beim Thema - Horror ), durch habe, die mir ausgesprochen gut gefiel, gefallen mir auch so richtig schöne Warmherzige Geschichten in einem Adventure - und da habe ich schon etliche durch, außer ' The Book of Unwritten Tales ', die ganzen Teile, die habe ich noch nicht gespielt, möchte aber damit bald anfangen ! Oder ' Monkey Island ', zu seiner Zeit, man' ich liebe Guybrush Threepwood und seine verrückten Piraten . Oder ' Maniac Mansion ', auch Mega Genial . Es muss ja nicht immer Action sein, oder Ego-Shooter . Ich finde das garnicht so schlimm, wenn man auch mal bei solchen Geschichten eine Träne verliert, wenns denn einem berührt hat - daran sieht man ja nur das die Entwickler, bzw. die Geschichten schreiber alles richtig gemacht haben . Naja, wünsche alles gute ( so, oder So ) .


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2019)

TAOO schrieb:


> Ah verstehe, das ist ja nicht so schön . Wie gut das es soviele andere schöne Spiele gibt ! Was ist denn so dein Spielinteresse an Games ? Also ich zb. mag auch voll gerne Adventures . Also davon ab das ich die ' Black Mirror Trilogie ', ( und da wären wir ja wieder beim Thema - Horror ), durch habe, die mir ausgesprochen gut gefiel, gefallen mir auch so richtig schöne Warmherzige Geschichten in einem Adventure - und da habe ich schon etliche durch, außer ' The Book of Unwritten Tales ', die ganzen Teile, die habe ich noch nicht gespielt, möchte aber damit bald anfangen ! Oder ' Monkey Island ', zu seiner Zeit, man' ich liebe Guybrush Threepwood und seine verrückten Piraten . Oder ' Maniac Mansion ', auch Mega Genial . Es muss ja nicht immer Action sein, oder Ego-Shooter . Ich finde das garnicht so schlimm, wenn man auch mal bei solchen Geschichten eine Träne verliert, wenns denn einem berührt hat - daran sieht man ja nur das die Entwickler, bzw. die Geschichten schreiber alles richtig gemacht haben . Naja, wünsche alles gute ( so, oder So ) .



Das ist ja nix tragisches, ich MUSS sowas ja nicht spielen.
Horror-Games sind je eher ein Nischenprodukt.
Wobei ich die alten Silent Hills extrem spannend und fesselnd fand. Da hatte ich komischerweise keine Probleme mit.
Ansonsten spiel ich ziemlich vieles... beinahe alles.


----------

